# Phenom II AM3



## Assassin48 (Apr 22, 2009)

This Club is for those who decided to go full AM3 which means CPU/Mb/Ram Combo. Here we try to Achive one Goal and that is to obtain the Highest Possible Clock and then try to PUSH it Further! 
If you plan on going Am3 or have gone, post what CPU/Mobo/Ram combo you have and i will try to add you to the list ASAP.
*-The Phenom II AM3 Members-*
*Assassin48*- MSI GD70/Phenom II 955/Samsung DDR3/ 2x 4870x2 Diamond XOC / Saphire 
*Cdawall*- M4A78T-E/955 week 0908/2x2GB Crucial D9JNL 1066@1800 CL7 or 1700 CL6/3870X2
*Pete1burn*- Asus M4A79T Deluxe/Phenom II 955/8GB of Super Talent
*DaMulta*- MSI GD70/Phenom II 955/crucial memory 1600 2Ghz DDR3/ 4x 4770
*HolyCow2*-MSI 790FX /PII 955 with a Noctua U-12P/8 GB DDR3 1600 Mushkin /2x HD4870 1GB
*Meltdown*- GIGABYTE /PII 955/SUPER TALENT 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR3/SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 4870 X2 
*Rasmus66*- Asus M4A79T Deluxe/ X3 720BE/ Corsair 10666 2*2 gb/ 2x HD4850 512 mb​*Must Post CPU-Z Validation​*
*-Highest Clocks Reached AIR -*
Cdawall PII 955 - 4ghz Super Pi 16.984s 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1339551&postcount=38

*-Highest Clocks Reached Water-*

*-Highest Clocks Reached Extreme Cooling-*
Cdawall PII 955 DICE - 4.72ghz Super Pi 14.609s 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1341385&postcount=64

---------------------------------------------------------------------
*Highest 3DMark 2006*
Meltdown PII 955 - 3.877/4870 X2 778/980 =  21148 3DMark2006
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1348412&postcount=93
Super Pi Clocks 

Cdawall 955 @ 4ghz - 16.984
Meltdown PII 955 - 3.9 Super PI 17.500s

OC Validation Clubs
TeH ElitE 5.0-6.0+Ghz Club


----------



## cdawall (Apr 22, 2009)

im in hehe 4.2ghz on air so far


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm in.

Asus M4A79T Deluxe
AMD Phenom X4 955 (when it comes)
4GB Super Talent DDR3

Will be under water.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm to go ahead and order my board

GD70FX
Next week AM3 955
crucial memory 16000 2Ghz DDR3
When released 4 x HD 4770
HIS Hightech iClear Video Signal Noise Reduction Card

I have a DryIce/LN2 tube on the way.
you can see that here
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1335447&postcount=270

would like to get 4 x Maze5 VGA blocks MAYBE JUST MAYBE tec them







I'm going(almost sure) to make my  Cryo-Z into a water chiller for my water loop.


Also looking into getting a 128MB PCI PPU so I can get physx points in vantage.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 22, 2009)

tek 9 3.0 should be on its way to me shortly


----------



## HolyCow02 (Apr 22, 2009)

Ill be doing this as well...

MSI 790FX OR DFI 790 FX (I'm still split)
PII 955 with a Noctua U-12P
8 GB OCZ DDR3
2x HD4870 1GB


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 22, 2009)

If I'm going to use Windows 7 with this new build, would it be better to use 4GB of DDR3 in dual channel, or 6GB not in dual channel?  I have 3x2GB sticks.  Not sure if I should only use two or use all three.


----------



## zithe (Apr 22, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> If I'm going to use Windows 7 with this new build, would it be better to use 4GB of DDR3 in dual channel, or 6GB not in dual channel?  I have 3x2GB sticks.  Not sure if I should only use two or use all three.



Buy a matching 2GB stick and have dual channel 8GB!


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 22, 2009)

Problem is I can't find just single 2GB sticks for this RAM.  I can only find 2x2 kits.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 22, 2009)

Added everyone and some Rules

Must post Cpu-z Validation & 3Dmark 2006 
since whats the point in getting the highest clock if you can Bench it.

Anymore things you want to See?

i have extra 2gb sticks DDR3 2x1gb

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...3070 1052307859&Description=2gb DDR3&name=2GB


----------



## cdawall (Apr 22, 2009)

me and freaksavior have a bench session set for tomorrow


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 22, 2009)

make sure to take some pics


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm waiting for a six-core come July.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 22, 2009)

erocker said:


> I'm waiting for a six-core come July.



will those work on current AM3 boards?
Estimated Price?


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm quite sure we'll see an AM3 version for the desktop market and a guess at $300 bucks at it's cheapest.

*Oh, just found this.. AMD is looking very exciting! http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/877/1051877/amd-announces-core-chips


----------



## zithe (Apr 22, 2009)

erocker said:


> I'm quite sure we'll see an AM3 version for the desktop market and a guess at $300 bucks at it's cheapest.
> 
> *Oh, just found this.. AMD is looking very exciting! http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/877/1051877/amd-announces-core-chips



QUAD channel DDR3? Nice.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 22, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> make sure to take some pics



plan on it and its an all alum pot with a thin bottom so DICE should do well with it


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


> plan on it and its an all alum pot with a thin bottom so DICE should do well with it



nice i am about to go to lowes and buy the acetone


----------



## cdawall (Apr 22, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> nice i am about to go to lowes and buy the acetone



make sure its 100% look for boat paint thinner that will be 100% but anything less freezes


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 22, 2009)

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=156568-78-GAC18

would that one work?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 22, 2009)

Yep that's the stuff.

I was thinking about using


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 22, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Yep that's the stuff.
> 
> I was thinking about using
> 
> http://i.ehow.com/images/GlobalPhoto/Articles/2311815/MINERALSPIRITS_Full.jpg



sweet just waiting on the eraser and neoprene to get here then its OC time!

I might try to do highest oc on water then move to dice so i can take the 2 spots


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 22, 2009)

IDK how Acetone performs against mineral spirits. I just know mineral spirits is a lot cheaper....

Anyone know?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 23, 2009)

Just ordered my AMD 955 from the Eggs


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 23, 2009)

Does it matter that it doesn't say Black Edition on newegg's page?  I'm ready to hit the button.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 23, 2009)

I think it's the black....I ordered one lol


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 23, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I think it's the black....I ordered one lol



me too !
with your board DaMulta 

ill tell you how it runs


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 23, 2009)

Makes me nervous to buy one without it saying Black Edition.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 23, 2009)

Then they run out of stock LOL


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 23, 2009)

I matched the model number with other sites that say Black Edition and they matched, so, I just got one too.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2009)

why don't i get my name on the board of members 


X4 955 week 0908
M4A78T-E
2x2GB Crucial D9JNL 1066@1800 CL7 or 1700 CL6
3870X2


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 23, 2009)

cdawall said:


> why don't i get my name on the board of members
> 
> 
> X4 955 week 0908
> ...



i didnt know what setup you were going to use 

ill put u below me since you posted first

Now it says Black Edition 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103674&Tpk=phenom 955


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i didnt know what setup you were going to use
> 
> ill put u below me since you posted first
> 
> ...



sweet and tomorrow me and freaks to kill list is

M4A78T-E//Crosshair II//GA P35 DS3L
phenom 955//720BE(maybe)//9950 140w//P4 640
2x2GB D9JNL//3x2 GBHCF8//4x1GB D9GMH//2x256mb D9DCD
2xGTX285//2x2600PRO//3870X2//HD3200 onboard (790GX)//8200 onboard (780A)


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 23, 2009)

CAn't wait to see the results!!

Do a youtube video!!!


Also I cAn't wait to play with AMD again! I think I nutted in my pants when I ordered my new CPU!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> CAn't wait to see the results!!
> 
> Do a youtube video!!!
> 
> ...



it will be a hella long youtube video but a funny one cause me and freaksavior will be constantly arguing over whats to high of a voltage 


think i should render it on my rig under DICE?


oh and PSU's of choice are 2x rocketfish 700w's which are really huntkey 650w which are really topower 650w units which is quite nice for a sub $60 PSU


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 23, 2009)

why not!

You can have up to 10 mins on youtube!

just put your video in mp4 format so it can be super long!


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 23, 2009)

or upload it to megavideo 

I will be #1


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2009)

and just for now here is 4ghz pi stable


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 23, 2009)

By the time i Build my Machine the Phenom 970/975 will be released.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 23, 2009)

cdawall said:


> and just for now here is 4ghz pi stable
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090406/Capture007.jpg



lets take a vote should we add that or wait for a 3d06 score ?

I think lets add cdawall anyone else want too?

State wether its on air or water or Dice or Ln2


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> lets take a vote should we add that or wait for a 3d06 score ?
> 
> I think lets add cdawall anyone else want too?
> 
> State wether its on air or water or Dice or Ln2



air xiggy dark night


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 23, 2009)

cdawall said:


> air xiggy dark night



quick question how can i link to you post?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> quick question how can i link to you post?



click the post number in the top right corner of the post


http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1339551&postcount=38


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 23, 2009)

cdawall said:


> click the post number in the top right corner of the post
> 
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1339551&postcount=38



thanks 
you have been added 

is that a good layout i have going?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> thanks
> you have been added
> 
> is that a good layout i have going?



looks good but for anything numbered use this code swapping {} for []

{list=1}
{*} person in 1st place
{*} person in 2nd
{*} etc.
{/list}

and it will come out like this



 person in 1st place
 person in 2nd
 etc.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 23, 2009)

cdawall said:


> looks good but for anything numbered use this code swapping {} for []
> 
> {list=1}
> {*} person in 1st place
> ...



thanks 
changed a few things around 
i have a section for everything
Highest Clock on AIR
Highest Clock on Water 
Highest Clock on Extreme Cooling
Highest 3DMark 2006
Super Pi Clocks


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LNctOHrNFI

Smart Profile


----------



## Meltdown (Apr 23, 2009)

count me in been waiting for some one to get this started 

Just pulled the trigger on the 955 too

have some 3d marks posted up soon


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 23, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> count me in been waiting for some one to get this started
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on the 955 too
> 
> have some 3d marks posted up soon



Nice  what 
Board
Ram
Gpu

the ones in you specs?


----------



## Meltdown (Apr 23, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Nice  what
> Board
> Ram
> Gpu
> ...



yes thats it for now


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 23, 2009)

have you seen this yet


http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/phenom2_955/



> On the overclocking front, which OCC is all about, the Phenom II X4 955 lagged behind the Phenom II 940. No matter how much voltage I gave it, or how many adjustments I made, the CPU just did not want to budge. I attempted to suicide the voltage, and still the stability would not set in. With the Phenom II 940, I was able to get almost a 1GHz increase on air alone; however, with the Phenom II 955, the system would lock up with anything over 18.5x205Mhz. Since the Phenom II 955 is clocked higher than the Phenom II 940, it still has good overall speed when overclocked to almost 3.8GHz at 1.5 volts



i added you meltdown


----------



## Meltdown (Apr 23, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> have you seen this yet
> 
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/phenom2_955/
> ...



seems like high volts for 600mgz hope they do better then that 

I will be aiming for 3.8 on air stable


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 23, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> seems like high volts for 600mgz hope they do better then that
> 
> I will be aiming for 3.8 on air stable



on anantech they got to 3.8 on Stock Volts, then they hit 3.9 @ 1.42 
this is looking better and better but untill I see it on my computer then thats when i believe it!
http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3551&p=6


They also changed the HSF


----------



## Meltdown (Apr 23, 2009)

that heat sink looks way bigger then one that came with 720be

i agree with you when the 955 is clocking in my MB then i will no what she will do, but caldwells clocks looked good so have high hopes


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 23, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> that heat sink looks way bigger then one that came with 720be
> 
> i agree with you when the 955 is clocking in my MB then i will no what she will do, but caldwells clocks looked good so have high hopes



Hopefully
i remember when they said the 940 could hit 4ghz on air i was like  but i was only able to push it to 3.81 stable @ 1.54v but had to clock it down due to summer now


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 23, 2009)

Check it out DAMULTA!



> MSI’s best-in-class features make the 790FX-GD70 a top value among the three most expensive boards, but most of our editors would probably choose the Gigabyte MA790FXT-UD5P for its cable header placement.



good thing i took your board! 


Source:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/790fx-socket-am3,2277.html


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 23, 2009)

People talk about the insance DFI memory settings


> The 790FX-GD70 Advanced DRAM submenu has the greatest number of settings we’ve seen in a Phenom II motherboard. Users who are unfamiliar with a setting or otherwise feel it's not worth altering will be pleased to find automatic mode for individual timings.



Then look at this










MSi has the best board IMO


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2009)

i have already done 360 HT with my board so no not the best IMO


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 23, 2009)

I can't wait to have the board in my hands. Just to out do you two LOL

At least try LOL because you never know!

I'm ready to release my AMD overclocking skills!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I can't wait to have the board in my hands. Just to out do you two LOL
> 
> At least try LOL because you never know!
> 
> I'm ready to release my AMD overclocking skills!



all i can say is good luck and i'm making backups


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 23, 2009)

I haven't overclocked a processor since my Pentium III 600 to 933.  (Which is still running.)  This should be an adventure.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Apr 23, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> People talk about the insance DFI memory settings
> 
> 
> Then look at this
> ...



BTW those charts you posted, if you read a piece of the article right above that... the 'locked' the 720... so the MSI has the best overclocking on a locked multi chip. Just as a reference, I'm not saying you are wrong.

BTW I have changed my setup slightly... Now:
955
DFI/MSI (no change there)
8 GB DDR3 1600 Mushkin (7-7-6-18) 
2 x Sapphire 4870 1GB's (non-reference cooler) (no change)
Noctua U-12P (no change)


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 23, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I can't wait to have the board in my hands. Just to out do you two LOL
> 
> At least try LOL because you never know!
> 
> I'm ready to release my AMD overclocking skills!



Im am ready to be #1 
my board and chip should be here on friday or monday 
Then its OC Time!
Ill post pics and things 



HolyCow02 said:


> BTW those charts you posted, if you read a piece of the article right above that... the 'locked' the 720... so the MSI has the best overclocking on a locked multi chip. Just as a reference, I'm not saying you are wrong.
> BTW I have changed my setup slightly... Now:
> 955
> DFI/MSI (no change there)
> ...



i have changed your setup


----------



## cdawall (Apr 24, 2009)

ran into issues with XP didn't get a chance to run any 3D benchmarks but i did manage to murder my copy of XP


----------



## Meltdown (Apr 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> ran into issues with XP didn't get a chance to run any 3D benchmarks but i did manage to murder my copy of XP
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090423/Capture055873.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090423/Capture056245.jpg



Sweet is that on the dark night ? Nice job


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 24, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> Sweet is that on the dark night ? Nice job



I think he was using dice


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 24, 2009)

Quick Update!

I just review an invoice confermation from the egg and my board will be here monday along with the most powerfull chip they had 


I NEED A CPU-Z Validation to post high Scores Starting MONDAY! 
And whats the point hitting that high if you cant do a 3dMark06 and SuperPi or anyother benchmark

Plz State your setup IE: cpu / mobo/ gpu clocks / ram @ timmings when you post a 3dmark


----------



## HolyCow02 (Apr 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> ran into issues with XP didn't get a chance to run any 3D benchmarks but i did manage to murder my copy of XP
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090423/Capture055873.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090423/Capture056245.jpg



4.7?!? HOLY NICE DUDE!

Mine is shipping but they are shipping it from Cali  I will have it next week. Then first week of May I will probably order the rest of it (I get paid on the 30th ... goodbye paycheck!)


----------



## Meltdown (Apr 24, 2009)

I checked up on neweeg my stuff will be here today 

a 955 and memory 

all lock the kids up and overclock this monster


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 24, 2009)

Mine shipped from California too.  Won't be here till Monday.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 24, 2009)

I was the first one with the order in here, and mine won't be here till the 28th WTF

O well Monday I will be ordering my new motherboard....


----------



## cdawall (Apr 24, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I was the first one with the order in here, and mine won't be here till the 28th WTF
> 
> O well Monday I will be ordering my new motherboard....



that sucks guess i have the top clock for now


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> that sucks guess i have the top clock for now



see you know that I'm going to take it


----------



## cdawall (Apr 24, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> see you know that I'm going to take it



that was on the cheap pot that only gave me -40C


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 24, 2009)

Forgot to mention, I have a 4850X2.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> that was on the cheap pot that only gave me -40C



damn that sucks my phase will do that.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 24, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> damn that sucks my phase will do that.



load temp with the chip pushing out over 200w


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 24, 2009)

On idle on the QX9650 I had it frozen at 2.0v

I have no idea how many watts that is. 

but







Vmoded at 1.54
Sooo way more voltage than stock
load




On idle


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 24, 2009)

are we starting to compare gpus?


----------



## Meltdown (Apr 25, 2009)

just little peek stock volts just warming up i hope


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 25, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> are we starting to compare gpus?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090424/487.jpg



look at the temps of that 8800gt on my phase


----------



## Meltdown (Apr 25, 2009)

I will start the 3DMark06 0ff 






start to warm up so take break


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> I will start the 3DMark06 0ff
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090425/cpu3.68ht230.jpg
> 
> start to warm up so take break



i hate you meltdown!
You paid for overnight shipping?

How can you go on stock volts ?

You have been added to the front page.

What are your clocks on the 4870x2?


----------



## Meltdown (Apr 26, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i hate you meltdown!
> You paid for overnight shipping?  Yes I tipped Newegg an extra 10 bucks try some time you will like it
> 
> How can you go on stock volts ? the Wprime Img was all default Volts except Memory
> ...


       750 by 900 default clocks, sorry for got gpuz next time

Three things have changed on my system cooler is Dark night, Memory SUPER TALENT 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 7-7-7-18 of course amd 955


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> 750 by 900 default clocks, sorry for got gpuz next time
> 
> Three things have changed on my system cooler is Dark night, Memory SUPER TALENT 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 7-7-7-18 of course amd 955



if you want to go with watercooling i have alot of fittings in my FS thread link is in my sig

i have changed your status


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

ive been reading some reviews from people and websites 

the more i read the more people are hitting 4.3 @ 1.55v 

some reviews on the egg then these ones below
http://www.driverheaven.net/reviews.php?reviewid=761&pageid=16

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/497132-phenom-ii-955-benchmarks.html

Even though i dont want to belive them untill i get it and bench it myself it looks promising!
I know cdawall has had it for a while it does not mean its going to be like that for all of them myabe lower OC or maybe even HIGHER!
Its making me wish i had paid for the overnight shipping like meltdown but since i wasnt suppose to buy the chip in thi first place i will leave it at that.

My goal is to try to break my record in 3d06 207XX even tho i did it with my current config i wasnt able to recreat it, now i cant even hit 205xx maybe dice will work.
UPDATE DICE
i am just waiting on the neoprene and i can start benching for now i will continue on water even on the 955 till i break it in


----------



## Meltdown (Apr 26, 2009)

super PI


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

added!


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 27, 2009)

Just got my box from Newegg.  Are there known good batches yet?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 27, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> Just got my box from Newegg.  Are there known good batches yet?



Not Yet


----------



## cdawall (Apr 27, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Not Yet



0908 looks pretty average lol


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 27, 2009)

Anyone with 3DMark06 Scores Yet?

am i going to be the only one posting today?


----------



## Meltdown (Apr 27, 2009)

How about this score


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 27, 2009)

Why is the highest you can go 778/980

Might have to flash my saphire card to the asus top bios 


added to front page


----------



## Meltdown (Apr 27, 2009)

yes thats the limit for this sapphire card

Assassin48  is better to just copy the best bios or set your own bio with be


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 27, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> yes thats the limit for this sapphire card
> 
> Assassin48  is better to just copy the best bios or set your own bio with be



be?

i seen 
rbe 
atitool

BTW 
Nice Score!
been trying to break 211xx and i did it yesturday for the first time!





even though it was a PH 940BE i couldnt get anything higher because of the volts 
once i setup everything its going on dice 
i am sure i can get way higher with 2 4870x2 and dice on this 940


----------



## Meltdown (Apr 27, 2009)

yes that it rbe forgive my old mind for it does not remember right

thats is very nice score assassin48


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 27, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> yes that it rbe forgive my old mind for it does not remember right



ill give it a shot and see what happends

going to try to put both cards at the same clocks 800/1000
but my xoc is on a waterblock and the other has its stock cooler 
might have to change that in a few weeks


----------



## Meltdown (Apr 27, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> be?
> 
> i seen
> rbe
> ...



I am sure two cards would be better then one but I am gamer first so write now there is now reason to have two for me 

if you were  get two cards I would like a look at the gains


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 27, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> I am sure two cards would be better then one but I am gamer first so write now there is now reason to have two for me
> 
> if you were  get two cards I would like a look at the gains



its on its way should be here on friday 
gives me time to put in my new gear in my case 

ill post some scores on the new WR in 3D06 
maybe pick up 2 of these or i might need 4 if the cards are to far away
http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=819


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 27, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> its on its way should be here on friday
> gives me time to put in my new gear in my case
> 
> ill post some scores on the new WR in 3D06
> ...



Hey I didn't know they sold those!

Now you found something else I want....


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 27, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Hey I didn't know they sold those!



they had them for a while now i guess they saw the Extreme in Some people and brough these out

V2  $144 +Tax+Ship
http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=819

V1 $134 +TAX+Ship
http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=770


----------



## Meltdown (Apr 27, 2009)

now you guys have lost your minds like mad scientist


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 27, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> now you guys have lost your minds like mad scientist



HAHAHAHAHA!

we just like pushing the envelope!
Soon you will be like us!

2x 4870x2 uses 752 WATTS!

Good thing i bout a 1000 Toughpower


----------



## Meltdown (Apr 27, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> we just like pushing the envelope!
> Soon you will be like us!
> ...



i have the 850watt single rail hope that will work when the time comes


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 27, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> i have the 800what single rail hope that will work when the time comes



come to think 
i dont know if i have 2 extra connectors 
WTF i thnk i lost them can i like order some from toughpower?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 28, 2009)

Look what the UPS guy Brought Me


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 28, 2009)

Woot


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 28, 2009)

I wont install it till saturday when i get my second 4870x2 

i actually found the 2 connectors they were in my big box of computer stuff 


when will you be running Damulta?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 28, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> we just like pushing the envelope!
> Soon you will be like us!
> ...



Why do you think king-pin uses more than one PSU. One for the motherboard, and another for video cards.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 28, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I wont install it till saturday when i get my second 4870x2
> 
> i actually found the 2 connectors they were in my big box of computer stuff
> 
> ...



CPU here tomorrow, and ordered my GD70 this morning from ewiz 168.05 shipped. I just logged into eWiz for them to tell me that it is still in the warehouse 

SHIP MY BOARD LOL


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Look what the UPS guy Brought Me
> [url]http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/457/p1000872.jpg[/URL]



good luck at topping me


----------



## Pop (Apr 28, 2009)

I would be joining this club soon. Waiting for the arrival of Ph II X4 925 or 945. Any news about its release yet??


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 28, 2009)

Ewiz shipped it!

I hope it's here by Friday....


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 28, 2009)

Pop said:


> I would be joining this club soon. Waiting for the arrival of Ph II X4 925 or 945. Any news about its release yet??


i thought those were cancelled 



cdawall said:


> good luck at topping me


i hope i can 



DaMulta said:


> CPU here tomorrow, and ordered my GD70 this morning from ewiz 168.05 shipped. I just logged into eWiz for them to tell me that it is still in the warehouse
> 
> SHIP MY BOARD LOL


nice cant wait 


DaMulta said:


> Why do you think king-pin uses more than one PSU. One for the motherboard, and another for video cards.


i found the connectors
i could of bought 2 500w but i usually put my gear in a case 


DaMulta said:


> Ewiz shipped it!
> 
> I hope it's here by Friday....


I hope!

Lets start the challenge on monday this way everyone is setup


----------



## wiak (Apr 28, 2009)

http://www.opendns.com/


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 28, 2009)

wiak said:


> http://www.opendns.com/



?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 28, 2009)

Well assassin do you have it up and running?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 28, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Well assassin do you have it up and running?



i was going to wait till saturday when i get my second 4870x2

but i cant wait that long so ill drain my pc tomorrow and start taking it apart in the morning 


and you wanna get beat so Soon? 

955 
msi gd70
2x 4870x2 CF 
2gb of DDR3


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 28, 2009)

cards are going to stomp my 9800gtx you already know lol

But yea I'm ready to see that CPU!

I have a 50 set back for dry ice!


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 28, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> cards are going to stomp my 9800gtx you already know lol
> 
> But yea I'm ready to see that CPU!
> 
> I have a 50 set back for dry ice!



after i am done using it ill lend it to you if you want performance 

LOL 
ill try to go over 4ghz on it


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 28, 2009)

You have a pot why not 5Ghz +?

You just watch. I'll pump 2.0v into that 955 before it's over lol.....


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 28, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> You have a pot why not 5Ghz +?
> 
> You just watch. I'll pump 2.0v into that 955 before it's over lol.....



i havent diced yet so ill probably dice my current board and 940 be i go to my New MSI & 955


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 28, 2009)

DaMulta did you buy the warranty on the chip or the mobo ?


so when you getting yours in?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 28, 2009)

Hell no, I would use AMD warranty. If I don't end up ripping the IHS off of it....


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 28, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Hell no, I would use AMD warranty. If I don't end up ripping the IHS off of it....



ok 

i have bought warrantys before on my 2 cpus 1 mobo
but not on this 955 or the gd70

Iam going to put in the gd70 in tody and see what happends

i actually have to wait till the 4870x2 comes because the way i have my watercooling i need to check the clearance of the 2 4870x2 and see how i am going to reassemble this thing


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 28, 2009)

I might might do this to my 955


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 28, 2009)

ya aslong as the IHS isn't Soldered to the core like on most Core 2 CPUs, then you have to worry about the amt of pressure you put on the square area of the CPU and also the edges, it best to have a shim like the AMD K7 CPUs had for Massive Heatsinks.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh it's a Soldered chip.....


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 28, 2009)

what im getting at is most have damaged their core 2s by use of heat to remove the IHS that the Cores would be Fried. There is no guarantee the IHS will come off easily or safely.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Apr 28, 2009)

YAY It arrived today! And I ordered my PSU yesterday and it shipped today (Corsair HX1000). Gonna wait for a bit for the rest of the stuff so I can have some cash to spend (credit card bills gonna be $1300 this month... ouch)


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 28, 2009)

My 955 is in

Stepping 
CACYC AC 0913EPBW

Google says WTF.....


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 28, 2009)

mines
0911bpmw


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2009)

mines 0908 APMW 


ok so i'm having issues getting raid running on my SSD's any help would be appreciated


oh and


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 29, 2009)

So we all three have different steppings

Who else ordered theirs on day 1?  

I know that you have a sample chip cdawall.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> So we all three have different steppings
> 
> Who else ordered theirs on day 1?
> 
> I know that you have a sample chip cdawall.



woops did i say APMW i meant ummm DPMW


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 29, 2009)

IDK how to read the steppings on these do you?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> IDK how to read the steppings on these do you?



if the 1st letter is an A it is a prerelease or early sample chip


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 29, 2009)

So what B or E stand for?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> So what B or E stand for?



they are just retail chips there is more to them but no one  has a true understanding what it means


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 29, 2009)

I bet there is some workings in what they mean.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I bet there is some workings in what they mean.



there are there was a steppings break down on XS i think but i can't find it




chew* said:


> Instead of cluttering up another thread i decided to make one so here goes.....
> 
> OK first we need a picture of a cpu........Particle I used yours again I hope you don't mind
> 
> ...


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 29, 2009)

so mine was

2009 week 11 BPMW?

dosent make sense

so mine is the last week of march

DaMulta is 
2009 week 5 of April

Mine is the oldest


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> so mine was
> 
> 2009 week 11 BPMW?
> 
> ...



mine is the oldest 0908 week 8 of 2009


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 29, 2009)

Ok so my chip is newer than Assassins chip.

Mine is week 13 and his is week 11 of 2009


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 29, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Ok so my chip is newer than Assassins chip.
> 
> Mine is week 13 and his is week 11 of 2009



yes
mine could be the best!
or the worst

we just got to wait and see


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 29, 2009)

Do you have the CY memory controller cda?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Do you have the CY memory controller cda?



yes i do


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 29, 2009)

DaMulta 
do you think we will ever be able to use 
4x 4870x2 on the gd70

since it supports up to 16gb of memory and those would only take up 8gb so we can still use 8gb of DDR3

maybe with some heavily modded drivers?

I saw an article on tpu a while back about this let me see if i can find this


----------



## Meltdown (Apr 29, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> mines
> 0911bpmw



Mines is 0911 like yours Assassin48



cdawall said:


> mines 0908 APMW
> 
> 
> ok so i'm having issues getting raid running on my SSD's any help would be appreciated
> ...



this link might help cdawall not the same brand name but good forum on ssd's 
http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=186


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 29, 2009)

what's the highest you got the chip?


----------



## Meltdown (Apr 29, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> what's the highest you got the chip?




Here is the highest i have had this 955 at 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1345805&postcount=1578


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 29, 2009)

thats not bad 4ghz @1.5 v.  

You on air?


----------



## Meltdown (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes Assassin air


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 29, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> Yes Assassin air



Nice you going higher or is that the highest on air? 



Well i want to start overclocking my 955 so i am just going to start draining it now and see what happens since i cant water cool the 2nd 4870x2 untill i get rid of my current mob/cpu/ram


----------



## HolyCow02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Ill post my stepping when I get home. I didn't think to look at it when it came yesterday... I was just so excited holding the box


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 29, 2009)

This morning I drained my computer removed everything because I wanted to do some better cable management  

Well I started re building it and when I am about to put my water bock on the CPU i check for the thermal compound and i don't have any! I am so mad! 

What do you guys suggest I buy what's the good stuff


----------



## HolyCow02 (Apr 30, 2009)

Alright two updates

My stepping its 0913EPCW
And I will be getting the DFI 790FX mobo... I have ruled out the MSI because everyone is getting one lol and I want a DFI as I have never had one


----------



## Assassin48 (May 1, 2009)

i found some zalman grese that came with the fan should i use that or buy some Artic Silver i used OCZ thermal compound on my 9950 and 940 and temps were decent so idk 

ill be finished in a few more days


----------



## Pete1burn (May 1, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186020


----------



## Meltdown (May 1, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Nice you going higher or is that the highest on air?
> 
> 
> 
> Well i want to start overclocking my 955 so i am just going to start draining it now and see what happens since i cant water cool the 2nd 4870x2 untill i get rid of my current mob/cpu/ram



Friday i will have a new cooler,  plans are 4gig stable and through my crucial mem sticks back in  



Assassin48 said:


> i found some zalman grese that came with the fan should i use that or buy some Artic Silver i used OCZ thermal compound on my 9950 and 940 and temps were decent so idk
> 
> ill be finished in a few more days



yes slap any paste on want see that 955 at work


----------



## Assassin48 (May 1, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186020


thanks 


Meltdown said:


> Friday i will have a new cooler,  plans are 4gig stable and through my crucial mem sticks back in
> 
> yes slap any paste on want see that 955 at work



i definitely want to see 4ghz!!


i am going to order  some paste so it wont be here till next week 

its giving me time to do some really good cable management plus i might buy the waterblock for the 4870x2 thats getting here next week 

my plans are to get all CM done today and my tubing fitted so whe i get the paste and waterblock it will be quick

what cooler you get?


----------



## DaMulta (May 1, 2009)

DAMN IT

Opened up my GD70 box, and the OC dial just fell right off. 

Looks like I'll be sending it back....


----------



## cdawall (May 1, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> DAMN IT
> 
> Opened up my GD70 box, and the OC dial just fell right off.
> 
> Looks like I'll be sending it back....



so i take it you wont beat 4.7ghz?


----------



## DaMulta (May 2, 2009)

Not this weekend.

Well I made a post at MSi seeing if I could use it without it....


----------



## cdawall (May 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Not this weekend.
> 
> Well I made a post at MSi seeing if I could use it without it....



you can its for girlies to use


----------



## DaMulta (May 2, 2009)

I already twisted the knob. IDK if those settings stuck......

I liked the idea of having it to use in windows....


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 2, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> This morning I drained my computer removed everything because I wanted to do some better cable management
> 
> Well I started re building it and when I am about to put my water bock on the CPU i check for the thermal compound and i don't have any! I am so mad!
> 
> What do you guys suggest I buy what's the good stuff



Man that sucks, lol. I suggest Noctua's paste.


----------



## DaMulta (May 2, 2009)

This is the bomb to use sub zero temps






http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...mal+Paste+/+Grease-_-Arctic+Silver-_-35100012


 Arctic Silver CMQ-22G The high-density, ceramic


----------



## cdawall (May 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> This is the bomb to use sub zero temps
> http://yahoo.shoptoit.ca/ss/media/15424000/15424728.jpg
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...mal+Paste+/+Grease-_-Arctic+Silver-_-35100012
> ...




nah dynex is the best


----------



## DaMulta (May 2, 2009)

Turn it on, and get Code d3

Looked it up here
http://forums.vr-zone.com/overclock...lly-got-am3-x4-720be-w-790fx-gd70-ddr3-2.html


> Ram incompatibility.
> 
> I encountered it when I used Team Xtreem Dark 1600 2x 2gb DDR3s.
> 
> ...



So I looked it up
http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=MS-7577 (790FX-GD70)

Should be working.....

I guess I will RMA my Ram, and this motherboard(seeing that the dial fell off....)

I wonder if they would notice if the CF cables were not in the box


----------



## Assassin48 (May 2, 2009)

lol  why keep them or was it by accident ? how long is that turn around on the rma?
here is a little teaser for waiting hope you like it 






DaMulta did you see the socket on the gd70 it says FOXCONN on it lol


----------



## DaMulta (May 2, 2009)

I just turned it on tonight. I haven't been able to RMA with Ewiz yet.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I just turned it on tonight. I haven't been able to RMA with Ewiz yet.



So you got it up and running?
hows the board looking?


----------



## DaMulta (May 2, 2009)

No I get code d3 it does not boot up!



board looks great, but isn't working. IDK what to do.....Looks like no PC this weekend and I will end up having everything here by the time everything gets back (4890 CF should be in ) 

I'm going to see about RMAing the motherbaord, and my memory. I might end up having to get a different kind of ram. Crucial does cross ship which is a good thing.... I traded X2 my other set of DDR3 for the HIS IQ card.


I guess I could go ahead and order my water blocks....
Danger Den Maze5 SLI GPU VGA Water Cooling System
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1..._VGA_Water_Cooling_System.html?tl=g30c357s917


----------



## Assassin48 (May 2, 2009)

So you just getting 2 4890?
So far the winner is cdawall since he I'd the only one that posted a score


----------



## DaMulta (May 2, 2009)

I ordered 2 MSi 4890 OC cards
http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=MSI-48901G

With the Maze5 water blocks I can use the original cooler for VRM/Memory.


----------



## cdawall (May 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I ordered 2 MSi 4890 OC cards
> http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=MSI-48901G
> 
> With the Maze5 water blocks I can use the original cooler for VRM/Memory.



try and beat 2x285's on 780A i'll even run air and not DICE on the cards


----------



## DaMulta (May 2, 2009)

I will get two more cards cdawall Quad-4890 

Just take me a few more weeks to get my funds together.

FIRST in order is to get the machine up and running lol......damn it/sucks when you get a new toy and she does not work


----------



## cdawall (May 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I will get two more cards cdawall Quad-4890
> 
> Just take me a few more weeks to get my funds together.
> 
> FIRST in order is to get the machine up and running lol......damn it/sucks when you get a new toy and she does not work



yes it does i'm still out a pair of 9800GT's thanks to a bad trade here....


----------



## Assassin48 (May 2, 2009)

everyone has something that stoping them from using the 955 LOL 

for me it was the thermal paste 
i should just buy a box 

next week i get my neoprene and erasers finally i can bench this 940 and 955 on my foxconn board


----------



## cdawall (May 2, 2009)

on air stock cards low clocked ram


----------



## DaMulta (May 2, 2009)

My dry Ice tube is here!


----------



## cdawall (May 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> My dry Ice tube is here!



so is mine


----------



## DaMulta (May 4, 2009)

Sexy


----------



## Assassin48 (May 4, 2009)

How much was that cdawall?
been thinking of doing all dice run instead of haveing my 2 4870x2 on water this way I can have some insane clocks on CPU and GPU


----------



## DaMulta (May 4, 2009)

Just ordered a stick of ram with next day shipping!

Also just ordered a maze5 block. 

I'm thinking Pump, maze5 of 4890/120 EX Black ICE rad/Maze4 4890/ 250 EX Black Ice Rad / Res/ start over.

I HOPE TO GOD THEY BOTH RUN AT 1Ghz! If not, noting more volts won't solve lol


----------



## Assassin48 (May 4, 2009)

Go through the rad then the card this way it cools the water before it hits the card


----------



## DaMulta (May 4, 2009)

Also kills the pressure of the loop HARD core. 

I'm going to be running 2 rads, and two blocks, SO I want my pressure from my water pump as close as I can get.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 4, 2009)

hat pump you got I have a danger den 237gph pump


----------



## cdawall (May 4, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> How much was that cdawall?
> been thinking of doing all dice run instead of haveing my 2 4870x2 on water this way I can have some insane clocks on CPU and GPU



$120


----------



## Assassin48 (May 4, 2009)

quick question my 4870x2 XOC has been acting up and i have a chance to rma it and since they dont have the card anymore i could choose a replacement or get a refund  so i get the 4890s or just wait till the next gen card to come out?

problem is i just bought a 2nd 4870x2 last week i dont know what to do


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 4, 2009)

since you bought the second 4880x2, you might aswell get the refund on the bunk card if possible and save that money for the next gen.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 4, 2009)

whats the next card to come out?


----------



## cdawall (May 4, 2009)

i have a 4870X2 on the way


----------



## Assassin48 (May 4, 2009)

is there a physical difference between the 4870x2 or all the same except the sticker?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 4, 2009)

I'm pretty sure they all are the same.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 4, 2009)

probably the difference i would say is Palit and maybe Sapphire.


----------



## DaMulta (May 4, 2009)

Currently warming up the Cryo-Z Phase.

Holding around -53c freezing out a LN2 pot. Can't wait to put a load on it and watch it go down to -62.

I hope I can get a 4.5Gh stable clock out of this sucker....


----------



## cdawall (May 4, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Currently warming up the Cryo-Z Phase.
> 
> Holding around -53c freezing out a LN2 pot. Can't wait to put a load on it and watch it go down to -62.
> 
> I hope I can get a 4.5Gh stable clock out of this sucker....



at those temps you should get 4.7ghz stable but the OCZ will not hold the load


----------



## DaMulta (May 4, 2009)

This one has 507 gas in it

Chip at 1.5v should hold around -30c load i'm guessing.


----------



## cdawall (May 4, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> This one has 507 gas in it
> 
> Chip at 1.5v should hold around -30c load i'm guessing.



you'll be close to 200w on the chip maybe a little more you may be creeping into the positives


----------



## DaMulta (May 4, 2009)

Did you not see what load was on a 8800GT Vmoded at 1.5v?

Stock is 300watts load
27mins in






It handles more than 200watts.


----------



## cdawall (May 4, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Did you not see what load was on a 8800GT Vmoded at 1.5v?
> 
> Stock is 300watts load
> 27mins in
> ...



i still think you will be pushing it but hopefully i am wrong


----------



## Assassin48 (May 6, 2009)

alright i finally finished my pc for now

i got this 955 up to 3.8 @ 1.412
but anything higher results in BSOD i have tried everything and i am so lost in this bios 

plus i am on water so temps shouldnt be hurting me right now

any suggestions?

cdawall what should i set the sticks to?

and Hardware Monitor dosent show any voltages for me so i dont know all the temps just 
cpu
gpu 
hdd


----------



## HolyCow02 (May 6, 2009)

Wait you can't get the voltage any higher?  You should be able to get that to at least 1.5, especially on water


----------



## cdawall (May 6, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> alright i finally finished my pc for now
> 
> i got this 955 up to 3.8 @ 1.412
> but anything higher results in BSOD i have tried everything and i am so lost in this bios
> ...



for DDR3? get something that is either samsung HCF8/0 based or D9 based the new 1066/1333 sticks of crucial value have had D9KPV which can handle higher speeds at lower volts but the timings are a little more lax


----------



## DaMulta (May 6, 2009)

LOTS OF RESETS(it would not start/memtest would not start) to get just that. LOL Today 06:14 AM to 10:44 AM just trying to hit 1800 and getting what was close to it simi to stable.

Crazy how hard it gets from 1700 to 1780

fsb 220
Multi 14.5x
CPU-V 1.46v
CPU-NB-1.170
PLL-3.522
DRAM-1.90
NB 1.60
HTLink 1.230
SB-1.280


----------



## Assassin48 (May 6, 2009)

damulta how high you get that 955?


----------



## Assassin48 (May 7, 2009)

alright i am having a problem i can not go over 3.8 no matter what i do 
i up the volts and nothing i have tried high fsb and lower multi, high multi and lower fsb, more volts and nothing 

I think i am going to try the beta bios and see what happens 

How would i go into making the usb ready for my bios?


----------



## DaMulta (May 7, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> damulta how high you get that 955?


Thats it for now....


Assassin48 said:


> alright i am having a problem i can not go over 3.8 no matter what i do
> i up the volts and nothing i have tried high fsb and lower multi, high multi and lower fsb, more volts and nothing
> 
> I think i am going to try the beta bios and see what happens
> ...



You need the 98 boot files(here you go)

And this little tool
http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=197


----------



## Assassin48 (May 7, 2009)

Thanks 

i was looking around and found this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k37880U-co

So i just dl the 
1.3B6 beta Bios and put it in a usb

going to try some overclocking see how high i can get this

this chip/board is good but i feel it has to grow in terms of bios once they get that down we will have an excellent board


----------



## Assassin48 (May 7, 2009)

Alright after multiple tries i have yet to break the 3.8 ghz barrier 
tried upping the volts to 1.55 and going up on the cpu multi and nothing even higher FSB gives me nothing 

i dont know what to do


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 7, 2009)

you specify you only have 1 motherboard, perhaps that board is getting long in the tooth?


----------



## Assassin48 (May 7, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> you specify you only have 1 motherboard, perhaps that board is getting long in the tooth?



what do you mean ?

i have a am2+ mobo but right now i am prepping it for dice 
just got
eraser 
neoprene 
acetone


----------



## cdawall (May 7, 2009)

well shit turns out the 4850X2 wont post without an 8pin PCI-e my PSU's only got 6pin connectors :shadedshu

oh well just ordered a pair of them USPS priority


----------



## Assassin48 (May 7, 2009)

Cdawall those ddr3 what are they rated for?

i think its the memory


----------



## cdawall (May 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Cdawall those ddr3 what are they rated for?
> 
> i think its the memory



its running on them right now with a single 4850 1GB in but they are rated 1066 7-7-7-21


oh and my shiney asus M4A78T-E is doing the most wonderful thing right now. so if i go in the BIOS and decide hey i want to run the board over stock volts it laughs at me. only options as far as volts go right now are up to 1.6v in the BIOS only gives me 1.1v and 1.6-1.65v gives me 1.2v 1.65-1.7v gives me 1.44v thanks asus for such a great mobo!


----------



## Assassin48 (May 8, 2009)

cdawall said:


> its running on them right now with a single 4850 1GB in but they are rated 1066 7-7-7-21
> 
> 
> oh and my shiney asus M4A78T-E is doing the most wonderful thing right now. so if i go in the BIOS and decide hey i want to run the board over stock volts it laughs at me. only options as far as volts go right now are up to 1.6v in the BIOS only gives me 1.1v and 1.6-1.65v gives me 1.2v 1.65-1.7v gives me 1.44v thanks asus for such a great mobo!



wow

idk i am going to try another beta bios and if it dosent work i am going to return it or sell my cpu/mobo


----------



## cdawall (May 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> wow
> 
> idk i am going to try another beta bios and if it dosent work i am going to return it or sell my cpu/mobo



i'm getting a new PSU maybe


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817176002


watcha think?


----------



## Assassin48 (May 8, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i'm getting a new PSU maybe
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817176002
> ...



Looks good 

never heard of that brand

you can get a corsair 850w a/r for the same price

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009


----------



## cdawall (May 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Looks good
> 
> never heard of that brand
> 
> ...



seventeam is the OEM for some very top end brands like silverstones top end series


----------



## Assassin48 (May 8, 2009)

cdawall said:


> seventeam is the OEM for some very top end brands like silverstones top end series



i would jump on that then before it goes away

what are you going to power ?
2 gtx 285 ? 4870x2?


----------



## cdawall (May 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i would jump on that then before it goes away
> 
> what are you going to power ?
> 2 gtx 285 ? 4870x2?



4850X2 and a 4870X2

i will be using the PSU in tandom with a 700w rocketfish


----------



## Assassin48 (May 8, 2009)

yea i would go for it


----------



## Assassin48 (May 8, 2009)

I keep getting bsod while oc this cpu/mobo 
i am so lost i tried 3 diff bios and still no luck

any ideas the bsod error is 
0x00005 


could it be the memory?
what sticks do you suggest?


----------



## cdawall (May 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> yea i would go for it



ok i may not i ordered 6-8pin adapters so i will try those running dual rocketfish PSU's hopefully 1400w is enough  i have a feeling i'll be good



Assassin48 said:


> I keep getting bsod while oc this cpu/mobo
> i am so lost i tried 3 diff bios and still no luck
> 
> any ideas the bsod error is
> ...




downclock the ram to 1066 7-7-7-21@1.5v and see what it does


----------



## Assassin48 (May 8, 2009)

if you look at cpu-z it shows my clocks at 3.214 = 16 x 200.9 is this normal ?


----------



## cdawall (May 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> if you look at cpu-z it shows my clocks at 3.214 = 16 x 200.9 is this normal ?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090507/Untitled480.jpg



looks normal as can be


----------



## Assassin48 (May 8, 2009)

ok thanks my old foxconn A79A-S would keep it at 3.20 when oced like that 


going to try to oc it again with the ram timmings now and see what happends 

thanks again!


----------



## Assassin48 (May 8, 2009)

DaMulta what settings are you changing?
can you post a quick pick plz 


I have tried lots of settings and nothing might send it back and get a different board idk yet


----------



## erocker (May 8, 2009)

I have a budget AM3 rig on the way consisting of:

HIS Radeon HD 4830 512MB 
GIGABYTE GA-MA770T-UD3P AM3 
Seventeam ST-650ZAF 
Crucial Ballistix 4GB DDR3 1333 Cas 6
AMD Phenom II X3 720

I also went and got a heatsink for the mosfets on the motherboard.  I just hope the options in the bios are decent and everything works.  I haven't seen a single review for this board.


----------



## DaMulta (May 8, 2009)

Not a bad system IMO^^



Assassin48 said:


> DaMulta what settings are you changing?
> can you post a quick pick plz
> 
> 
> I have tried lots of settings and nothing might send it back and get a different board idk yet



I think this BIOS is crap(I'm using a beta I think a setting needs to be made to stop a v-drop I think(thought I read about it somewhere), because I'm stuck at 4.1Ghz pretty much to any settings.

IDK, I'm not there yet either. Maybe I need a ton of more voltage, because I have been easy with it.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 9, 2009)

erocker said:


> I have a budget AM3 rig on the way consisting of:
> 
> HIS Radeon HD 4830 512MB
> GIGABYTE GA-MA770T-UD3P AM3
> ...


that looks like a really good system

damulta i wish i could hit higher then 3.8 
which bios 1.3b6 or 1.3b7  they are 5 days from each other going to order some ram tomorrow


----------



## DaMulta (May 9, 2009)

I think I have 1.3b7 installed.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 9, 2009)

does anyone know the default voltage settings for th 955?
i want to change them from auto to the defaults


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 9, 2009)

id try 1.35 Volts test stability in Games and some Benchmarks.


----------



## cdawall (May 9, 2009)

1.35v most will run stock clocks @1.25v though


----------



## Assassin48 (May 10, 2009)

what about 
the rest?


----------



## DaMulta (May 10, 2009)

You can always hit ESC and go into HW monitor and watch the voltage being used.

anyone get the bios auto clock working?


----------



## Assassin48 (May 10, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> You can always hit ESC and go into HW monitor and watch the voltage being used.
> 
> anyone get the bios auto clock working?



the auto max fsb?
nope it just froze on me the first time


----------



## cdawall (May 10, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> what about
> the rest?
> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/5175/pict00645248252.jpg



its going to be hit and miss on the volts i ran my HT around 1.36v and my NB around 1.4v


----------



## Assassin48 (May 10, 2009)

Ok thanks

it just feels weird going from my foxconn with a few settings to a board with more settings then i know about 

going to update again to another bios see if it helps

edit
changing my os to win 7 64bit


----------



## Rasmus66 (May 11, 2009)

Here is my setup

Asus M4A79T Deluxe motherboard, AMD Phenom II X3 720BE, Corsair XMS3 DHX PC3-10666 2*2 gb and two Gecube HD4850 512 mb

Im cooling the cpu with a Vapochill LS compressor

*Highest cpu-z*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=562460

*Highest 3dmark06*

20537 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10882066

*Superpi 1M*

16,67 seconds http://www.hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=850695


----------



## Assassin48 (May 11, 2009)

NICE 

4.5 on a 720BE


----------



## HolyCow02 (May 11, 2009)

damn nicely done on the 720BE. that is impressive. 

As an update I should have my system built by the end of the month. I have the proc, psu, memory (UPDATE: Now using 8 GB of Mushkin DDR3 1600 7-7-6-18) and the case is on the way. 

I am waiting for the mobo (MSI GD70 also an update) and 4870's until my next paycheck, when I will also buy the U12P.


----------



## Rasmus66 (May 11, 2009)

Here is a pics of the cpu

Im going to test some more 3d tomorrow and hopefully get it 4,3 ghz stable for 3d benching.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 12, 2009)

I am very unsatisfied with this chip
the highest i can go is 3.8 once i hit 3.85 and up it bsod no matter how many volts i give it 

should i rma?
i dont think its the board because other people have had much success with it.

my chip is 0911bpmw


----------



## Rasmus66 (May 12, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I am very unsatisfied with this chip
> the highest i can go is 3.8 once i hit 3.85 and up it bsod no matter how many volts i give it
> 
> should i rma?
> ...



No you should just get some better cooling

Im using watercooling normally on my rig and the cpu dont wont go above 4 ghz no matter that i do. 

But then the cpu get some subzero temperatures the overclocking performence get much better.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 12, 2009)

Rasmus66 said:


> No you should just get some better cooling
> 
> Im using watercooling normally on my rig and the cpu dont wont go above 4 ghz no matter that i do.
> 
> But then the cpu get some subzero temperatures the overclocking performence get much better.



i am on water i have 1 3x120 BIX and 1 1x120 rad cooling down my cpu and gpu
res > pump > 3x120rad > cpu > 1x120 rad > 4870x2 > res
i might take out the 3x120 and add in 2 of THESE


 i keep changing all the voltages and nothing i as soon as i hit 3.85 it wont load vista just bsod 

i managed to load 3.9 once and ran a 3dmark but my screen went crazy and bsod 

i already got the rma in might as well send it in 
i will try to pass 3.9 again

edit
whats your batch number?


----------



## Assassin48 (May 12, 2009)

I switched over to xp 32 and i am at 3.9 stable 
i upped the volts to 1.45 to be sure 
going to try win 7 32


----------



## cdawall (May 13, 2009)




----------



## DaMulta (May 13, 2009)

wow vista killed you 06 scxore HARD


did you install 32bit vista?


----------



## cdawall (May 13, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> wow vista killed you 06 scxore HARD
> 
> 
> did you install 32bit vista?



64bit one of my 2GB sticks died i'm running 2x1GB on D9GTS right now


----------



## Assassin48 (May 13, 2009)

what you guys think of this?




going for the wr!


----------



## cdawall (May 13, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> what you guys think of this?
> [url]http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/2029/73681112.png[/URL]
> 
> going for the wr!



looks similar to mine but the 4870's are nicer than the 4850's lol


----------



## Assassin48 (May 13, 2009)

how do i make CF work on xp?
 i thought i installed them but nope


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 13, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i am on water i have 1 3x120 BIX and 1 1x120 rad cooling down my cpu and gpu
> res > pump > 3x120rad > cpu > 1x120 rad > 4870x2 > res
> i might take out the 3x120 and add in 2 of THESE
> 
> ...



Eh, don't feel too bad. I can only boot at most 3.8Ghz, I'm also on water. Swiftech MCR320-Res, D-Tek Fuzion II, D-Tek DB-1 pump, and Noctua NF-S12 120mm fans on rad. Highest benchable is 3.7Ghz and highest 24/7 100% stable is 3.6GHz, although I run it at 3.5GHz cause it needs only 1.45-1.47v, but I'm rocking a 920, so I'm a lil different. I'm planning to get an ASUS board once my K9A2 finally dies. Hoepfully then I will finally see 4.0.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 13, 2009)

yea 
i ll probably drain my pc on thursday and send it out on friday morning


----------



## cdawall (May 13, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> how do i make CF work on xp?
> i thought i installed them but nope



only 2 cards will work in XP not 4


----------



## Assassin48 (May 13, 2009)

cdawall said:


> only 2 cards will work in XP not 4



ok  thanks

just switched over to win 7 32bit
i actually got it working!

going to try breaking 4ghz on this chip. and do some benchmarks 
i say atleats
3.8/ stock gpu = 23xxx

EDIT
what ever happend to the Sideport?


----------



## cdawall (May 13, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> ok  thanks
> 
> just switched over to win 7 32bit
> i actually got it working!
> ...



mine gets the same in vista 64, cpu@3.8ghz, stock VGA cards


----------



## Assassin48 (May 13, 2009)

cdawall said:


> mine gets the same in vista 64, cpu@3.8ghz, stock VGA cards



2x 4870x2?

might get a phsyX card and see if it works out


----------



## wiak (May 13, 2009)

```

```



Assassin48 said:


> how do i make CF work on xp?
> i thought i installed them but nope


vista or 7 has PROPER crossfire support
XP and older just has hacked support


----------



## Assassin48 (May 13, 2009)

wiak said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> vista or 7 has PROPER crossfire support
> XP and older just has hacked support



thanks 
switched over to win 7 32b


CD 
whats the highest clock you got on 64bit?


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> 2x 4870x2?
> 
> might get a phsyX card and see if it works out



4870X2+4850X2



Assassin48 said:


> thanks
> switched over to win 7 32b
> 
> 
> ...



4ghz


----------



## Assassin48 (May 14, 2009)

4ghz
wow!


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> 4ghz
> wow!



it was on water


----------



## Assassin48 (May 14, 2009)

3.8 stock gpus


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> 3.8 stock gpus
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090513/22071 3.8.png



mine scores higher?




cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090512/22121 quadfire.jpg


----------



## Assassin48 (May 14, 2009)

hmm weird?
my gpus are stock 750/900
ill bump it up to 775/950


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> hmm weird?
> my gpus are stock 750/900
> ill bump it up to 775/950



my 4870X2 was@800/975 (the asus top bios)


----------



## Assassin48 (May 14, 2009)

cdawall said:


> my 4870X2 was@800/975 (the asus top bios)



hmm 
maybe i didnt install it right


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> hmm
> maybe i didnt install it right



no you did mine has an OC bios lol


----------



## Assassin48 (May 14, 2009)

the saphire only goes up to 778/900
my xoc diamond does 800/1000

the xoc is on water i havent put a block on the saphire card yet


----------



## Assassin48 (May 14, 2009)

hmm i am having a problem 
every time i try overclocking the screen blacks out

i think i dl the 64bit version of CCC so i am going to dl 32bit


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> the saphire only goes up to 778/900
> my xoc diamond does 800/1000
> 
> the xoc is on water i havent put a block on the saphire card yet



stock air on mine its a visiontek card flashed to the asus top bios (i bought it like that)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> the saphire only goes up to 778/900
> my xoc diamond does 800/1000
> 
> the xoc is on water i havent put a block on the saphire card yet



Try Rivatuner, if you meant the CCC cap is at 778. But if you mean it just can't break that


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Try Rivatuner, if you meant the CCC cap is at 778. But if you mean it just can't break that



use the GPU overclock tool from w1z


----------



## Assassin48 (May 14, 2009)

every time i try to oc the cards i just get a  black screen


----------



## Assassin48 (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Assassin48 (May 14, 2009)

ok i brought up the multi by 1 and its at 3.9 everything else stock
i run 3dmark06 it goes through a few tests then BAM BSOD so i was ok brought up the volts a little then ran it again and BAM the screen goes crazy 


any ideas?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 14, 2009)

Mobo limitation.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 14, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Mobo limitation.



really?

specs
MSI gd70
955BE
2x1gb Samsung DDR3 Ram
2x 4870x2 
Diamond XOC on waterblock
Saphire stock cooling - just got it today
toughpower 1000w psu

both cards running stock speeds
thats when running 3dmark06


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 14, 2009)

i thought you were running with the Foxconn, Id suggest looking around the WWW for your configuration and any problems experienced with it, for one I dunno if the bios for the MSI is still buggy, or if they are releasing updates every so often.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 14, 2009)

right now I am using the final 1.3 they have a beta 1.3b7 that I was using before I switch to 1.3

Should I try that?


----------



## Assassin48 (May 14, 2009)

i ran furmark contest mode and got 19483  is that good?
http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/score.php?id=7c35fb684e78dcb3c45f299e211b7ccb


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i ran furmark contest mode and got 19483  is that good?
> http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/score.php?id=7c35fb684e78dcb3c45f299e211b7ccb



outscores me

http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/score.php?id=25379e6a6dff0d909a2dfe22f83b0fbd


----------



## Assassin48 (May 14, 2009)

cdawall said:


> outscores me
> 
> http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/score.php?id=25379e6a6dff0d909a2dfe22f83b0fbd



remember i am on quadfire


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> remember i am on quadfire



i am to


----------



## Assassin48 (May 14, 2009)

brought up the speed 777/930 on both
sorry made the margin a little wider 

19950
http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/score.php?id=7c35fb684e78dcb3c45f299e211b7ccb


----------



## DarkEgo (May 14, 2009)

I am going to be water cooling a 955 or a 720 soon. Is the 955 worth it over the 720? All I do is Game, interw3bz, bench, and WCG.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 14, 2009)

i would get the 955 thats an extra core your getting
espically if you bench 
a 720 in my system with only 1 4870x2 would score around 19.5 at 3.8 and i score 207xxx with my 955

ill have a spare waterblock if your intrested


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> brought up the speed 777/930 on both
> sorry made the margin a little wider
> 
> 19950
> http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/score.php?id=7c35fb684e78dcb3c45f299e211b7ccb



4850X2 can't keep up lol


----------



## Assassin48 (May 14, 2009)

cdawall said:


> 4850X2 can't keep up lol



push it!
Dice/Ln2 it!


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> push it!
> Dice/Ln2 it!



i plan on it


----------



## Assassin48 (May 14, 2009)

nice 
this is how much it would cost for me to dice these 
with out tax and shipping

$144 x 4 = 576


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> nice
> this is how much it would cost for me to dice these
> with out tax and shipping
> 
> $144 x 4 = 576



meh i'll sell some stuff and talk my was into some


----------



## Assassin48 (May 14, 2009)

its cheaper if i just put them on water then dice


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> its cheaper if i just put them on water then dice



but DICE is colder rofl


----------



## Assassin48 (May 14, 2009)

cdawall said:


> but DICE is colder rofl



so so true 

ill throw some dice in a bucket of water and stick the rads in there


----------



## Assassin48 (May 15, 2009)

i just broke 20k in Furmark contest
http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/score.php?id=7c35fb684e78dcb3c45f299e211b7ccb


----------



## cdawall (May 15, 2009)

proof even horrible 1066 rated nanya ram can do 1600


----------



## Assassin48 (May 15, 2009)

nice cdawall

ok i installed vantage and now it crashes the same way 3dmark06 does
it ran great at 3.7 but 3.8 crashes the programs and ideas


i have a dual boot xp 32 / win 7 32 
should i do clean install of win7 32 ?


----------



## cdawall (May 15, 2009)

i had the same issue the cpu is getting to hot and becoming unstable


----------



## Assassin48 (May 15, 2009)

i am on water its pushing 48C

ill switch the cooling around once i recieve the other parts


----------



## cdawall (May 15, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i am on water its pushing 48C
> 
> ill switch the cooling around once i recieve the other parts



bump the volts by .025


----------



## Assassin48 (May 15, 2009)

ok


----------



## cdawall (May 15, 2009)

roflmao DDR3 1800 on nanya


----------



## Assassin48 (May 15, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## cdawall (May 15, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Nice!



1.7v on them to


----------



## cdawall (May 15, 2009)

and 32m stable


----------



## Assassin48 (May 15, 2009)

Thats Sick!


----------



## cdawall (May 15, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Thats Sick!



i find it to be kinda funny cause they clock really well for low volts although the timings suck ass...


----------



## HolyCow02 (May 19, 2009)

My setup has almost completed arrived! I just ordered the video cards and the U-12P and the GD70 should be here tomorrow and all I need is the case!

Once the case comes Ill be buying the SSD for the OS and then I'm ready to go! Can't wait to post my scores. Hopefully I get some good numbers!


----------



## stinger608 (May 21, 2009)

Damn Cdawall, that is crazy speed on the Nanya ram!!!!! You must have a killer set man


----------



## DaMulta (May 21, 2009)

NICE NICE NICE!

I'm going to try out that ASUS board just because of you!

Also plan on trying to get more out of the GD70(I still think a lot of the issues with high clocks are due to bios coding...which will be fixed in given time)


----------



## Assassin48 (May 21, 2009)

hopefully 
I haven't used my gd70 since the last time I posted 

Sent back the 955 and hopefully get a better one back and will Probably dice it on my foxconn a79as as soon as I get it
Right now I am trying to get my other pc up and running so I can put my 940 for sale


----------



## cdawall (May 21, 2009)

stinger608 said:


> Damn Cdawall, that is crazy speed on the Nanya ram!!!!! You must have a killer set man



lol its just a standard kit


----------



## stinger608 (May 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


> lol its just a standard kit



Well yea, I figured that LOLOL. What I was referring to, is that you must of really lucked out on getting a good set man! Hell, there are a lot of the high end sets that will not even come close to that speed


----------



## peach1971 (Jun 11, 2009)

Okay, this is my brandnew *Phenom II X2 550*, very first act of overclocking:
Multi from 15.5X to 18X, stock voltage.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice job

will add you to the list


----------



## cdawall (Jun 11, 2009)

peach1971 said:


> Okay, this is my brandnew *Phenom II X2 550*, very first act of overclocking:
> Multi from 15.5X to 18X, stock voltage.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090610/snap8671.jpg



not to one up you but 18x, stock volts, passive



cdawall said:


> go on XS they have a special BIOS to unlock using that mobo
> 
> and lookie what i found
> 
> ...


----------



## peach1971 (Jun 11, 2009)

What exactly does "passive" mean in here (according to my non-native english)? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CPU clock speed: 3114 to *3616 MHz (+13.9%)*

Everest Benchmarks:
CPU Queen 11448 > 13361 *(+16.7%)*
CPU PhotoWorxx 13698 > 14565 *(+6.3%)*
CPU ZLib 41184 > 47845 *(+16.2%)*
CPU AES 11043 > 12791 *(+15.8%)*
FPU Julia 4160 > 4868 *(+17.0%)*
FPU Mandel 2684 > 3143 *(+17.1%)*
FPU SinJulia 1353 > 1577 *(+16.6%)*


----------



## cdawall (Jun 11, 2009)

peach1971 said:


> What exactly does "passive" mean in here (according to my non-native english)? http://static-js.stayblue.de/images/smiles/gruebel.gif



means that all i had cooling it was my xigmatek darknight there was no fan on it at all


----------



## peach1971 (Jun 11, 2009)

Okay, so that fits perfectly to my temps:







I´m not _so_ shure about the _real_ cpu voltage - whom can we trust? 


EDIT:





Lowered the voltage -0.100V = not _always_ stabile @3616 MHz (sometimes mini freezes <250ms appear)
*Lowered the voltage -0.075V = absolute stabile @3616 MHz*


Continuous CPU temp after 24 minutes Everest Stress Test: 43°C (108°F)


----------



## cdawall (Jun 11, 2009)

max NB and ram so far







max clock so far


----------



## peach1971 (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, cdawall, that Phenom rocks! 


Another thing of great importance for me (just measured):


----------



## Pete1burn (Jun 12, 2009)

What do you guys use to monitor your CPU temps?


----------



## Pete1burn (Jun 12, 2009)

I got to 3.8ghz, 1m Pi stable with stock volts.  I went to 200x20 with voltage bumped first to 1.4, then 1.425 with no boot.  I think 3.8 is the highest I'm going to get.  Anyone have tips?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2009)

i use core temp
also my mobo has a debug led that shows temps
-------------
how you liking that M479T deluxe?


----------



## Pete1burn (Jun 12, 2009)

I haven't really done that much with it, but I like it so far.  Only 3 fan headers on the entire board.  Not sure what Asus was thinking there.

I tried starting up at 3.8 again and windows crashed.  Back to stock now.


----------



## peach1971 (Jun 13, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> What do you guys use to monitor your CPU temps?


I care about the energy efficiency of any such device like a CPU, car engine, brain etc.
In my philosiphy, that´s directly linked to what I see as intelligence.

Heat means nothing else but lost energy as long as you don´t want produce heat for comfort purposes.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 14, 2009)

cdawall said:


> 4850X2 can't keep up lol



due to being DDR3, not enough bandwidth


----------



## cdawall (Jun 17, 2009)

pics of my rig
















my liquid of choice for DICE 99.99% alcohol






now onto the benchmarks

max validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=588131





















pushed the holy hell outta the HTT on this one






max bus speed i could squeeze outta her


----------



## erocker (Jun 17, 2009)

Serious clocks man.   I'm amazed with your board.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 17, 2009)

erocker said:


> Serious clocks man.   I'm amazed with your board.



i'm pretty suprised with this mobo as well it has been pushed to hell several times and no death as of yet


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice going CD.... hey whats with all the puddy around the cpu socket? Moisture problem?
If so couldn't ya fab a drip tray around the dice pot to catch all the moisture?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 18, 2009)

gonna get a Crucial kit and shred shit up on the ram later


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jun 24, 2009)

Alright so I'm here updating because I finally have my setup almost complete. I am just waiting on my hard drives so I can RAID 1 them, then the overclocking begins. I am liking what I am seeing so far from this proc though... my Noctua U12P is keeping it ~33 idle. So we will see how far I can get it


----------

